

Hey, Gang, Let's Watch the Web Together - newacc
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/07/21/hey-gang-lets-watch-the-web-together/index.html?ref=technology

======
JournalistHack
I thought the title was going to lead to a rant about the web isolating people
socially, but actually this shows some of the real power of web (at least for
people with hot enough connections) to enable people to share...

maybe especially cool for connecting with shut-in friends/relatives. The web
is about _connecting_ and here's another great expression of that potential.

